# Tear Out



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

I am working with knotty pine, trying to make a small box with finger joints. The problem is the dado blade is tearing out chunks of stock. See my illustration. I tried scoring a line with a blade but it does not seem to make a difference. Any suggestions on how to alleviate this problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dustmagnet (Jul 12, 2012)

You could always put a scrap piece in front of the stock and give that a shot, should eliminate the tear out. I use a scrap on my jig for the router table and it works out good.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

With a dado you want the "back-up" scrap in back of the work as you push it through to eliminate tear-out.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

bzguy said:


> With a dado you want the "back-up" scrap in back of the work as you push it through to eliminate tear-out.


+1. :yes: For either on a TS or a router table.









 







.


----------



## dustmagnet (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry, I forgot to mention that part of the equation. When you get old, your memory comes and goes....:blink:


----------



## Rob Schramm (Jul 12, 2010)

Are you familiar with Incra Tools?

Check out this video on making finger joints.

I always use a piece of scrap to back up my work on both the router table and cabinet saw.


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

Do not suppose sneaking up on your final depth would make a diffrence ? Probably not.


----------

